# jib inhauler ?



## nikolas (Mar 30, 2002)

Dear friends

I am new in racing and I have read some articles from Dan Dickinson for better pointing with the use of inhauler about I have never see them!. Can anyone help me to see how they look and to give me more details ?

Thanks

Nikos


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

A jib inhauler is a block and tackle mounted on the cabin top that is mostly used with newer style boats that do not use overlapping jibs. They are located just about abeam of the clew of the jib and pull it horizontally inboard. This allows the boat to point a bit higher in flat water.

Most of the boats that most of us sail actually have their windward ability limited by the performance of the keel and the interaction of the mainsail and jib so an inhaul would not do us much good, But if you sail a very modern design with the current trend in high efficiency foils and non-overlapping jibs it is a very helpful tool. Occasionally you see the principle of a inhauler used on a boat like a J22 which has a comparatively wide shroud base. 

Jeff


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Inhauler - how does this differ from a barber hauler(s). Always used barber haulers to very good effect... My mind constructs something like a single line barberhauler with its attachment near the center line. Got a reference or pic URL?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I believe that a barberhauler hauls outward for power reaching conditions and an in-hauler hauls inward for beating in flat water. 

Jeff


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

My understanding and use for many years is that a barberhauler pulls towards the centerline but you need one for each side, can release/tack the jib without resetting the barberhauler. Many of the ''hot'' boats Ive raced typically use a transverse mounted radial track fairlead instead of the ''typical'' fore and aft parallel to the center line track, thus incorporating the barberhauler and fairlead into the same animal, the normal fairlead function being performed by a multiposition "clew iron" - large scows, tech cats, etc. You dont want to get hit with the aluminum ''clew iron'' !!!


----------



## nikolas (Mar 30, 2002)

Dear RichH thanks for your help.
I own a Dufour 2800 28ft boat .It lacks of pointing so with your help I will see that can do.
Thnaks again 
Nikos


----------



## nikolas (Mar 30, 2002)

Dear Jeff_H
Your message was very helpfull.I own an Dufour 2800 28ft is an old design and I have made this year new racing triradial mylar and dacron sails.The lack of pointing is one of the problems that I have to deal with my boat.I will try to use your suggections
Thanks 
Nikos


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nikos, there are many other ways to start pointing higher. Less cunningham and outhual, mast rake, sail selection, and sail trim. For a boat of your size I would try these things first if your pointing is really suffering. If you would just like to point a little higher and have a non-overlapping jib, give the inhualers a try. Good luck!


----------

